# bridal makeup questionnaire



## beby24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I am new here and have been reading a lot lately.  I have tried the search but didnt really find anything on this subject.  

I am trying to create my own bridal makeup questionnaire, something I would use for my bridal consult.  I have done a few weddings but they have been for friends and I never got paid for them.  Now I have had some other people approch me about doing makeup for their weddings.

I would really appreciate some help in this, ideas.  Again, I am new so sorry if this seems a bit silly.  I just think having some kind of sheet like that will help me be more organized and I can write things down so on the day of the wedding I know everything I have used and what she did or didn't like.

I guess I just need a little help on what should be all the questions I should ask.

Thanks


----------



## Jeri (Oct 29, 2009)

This isn't silly. This is probably going to be long. 

1- always do a trial & charge for it. This way you know what your using/colors/placement. If they decide to book you than you should request a non-refundable deposit. Get a day planner just for this. I use to ask for 20% of the total cost in order to hold the date. Now if for some reason they don't use you, you still have that deposit. 

2-Face charts at the time of the trial (like what MAC does). I know someone who takes a picture of the makeup and attaches it to the contract.

3-Need a contract. Here's a sample. I made up my own. Just google bridal makeup artist contract and makeup artists in your area. This way you can figure out what to charge. 

4. Day of wedding only accept cash up front. NO CHECKS

5.Post on craigslist. That's how I got all my brides. It's free which is great.

6. Make sure whatever brands of makeup you use it will last all day. 

7. Also don't just do brides/brides maid/mother of the bride/groom/flower girls/grandmothers.....whoever...

8. rougemakeupstudio.com

I took some classes here and the majority of what they do is brides. Now they are in NYC but the website has some good info. 

Also brides love fake lashes.

Hope this helps. If I think of anything else I will post again.

http://www.foundationofyou.com/downl...upContract.pdf


----------



## Jeri (Oct 29, 2009)

Facial Makeup Practice Sheet


----------



## beby24 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you.......

I made this up...
What do you think?

Today’s Date:
Contact Name: 
Bride’s Name:
Date and Time of wedding:  
Mailing Address:
Wedding Prep Location:
Home Phone: ________________Cell Phone: ______________ Work Phone: ______________
Email Address: 
Any known allergies to cosmetics?
Do you wear contact lenses? 
Any concerns that you may have? 
Time that bridal party needs to be with the photographers (finish time):
Skin Type:  Normal        Combination      Oily        Problem    Dry        Dry/Dehydrated
Foundation:
Type:
Under Eye Area:  concealer 
Powder Type:
Makeup Color Category(s):
Lid:
Crease:
Blush Shade:
Highlighter/Contour:
Lip condition:   Normal     Dehydrated
Lip Shade:
Eyebrows: Wax   Tweeze  Thread   
Type of product used:
Eyelashes:


----------



## Jeri (Oct 30, 2009)

That's good. I would also add:

How many brides maids: 

Are you going to make up a contract?


----------



## beby24 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeri* 

 
_That's good. I would also add:

How many brides maids: 

Are you going to make up a contract?_

 

Yes, I plan to work on a contract too.  

Right now I am going to do makeup through a spa that is offering this so they pay me so I don't really need a contract but I do need one for freelancing.  I will post what I have so far and see what the opinions are.

Thanks


----------

